# Got these little guys -Exclamation Point Rasboras



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

Got 6 of them today, they are soooo tiny...the 3 otos look like giants compared to them  Some of them look a bit skinny but at least they are eating the dry food I fed them...perhaps I should hatch some brine shrimps or something 

Snapped a few shots with my digital camera:


----------



## dtejeda.arias (Mar 5, 2013)

They look awesome.


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks! They are really tiny but the funny thing is the otos seem much less shy when these rasboras are around. All 3 otos came out in the open at the same time today while the lights are still on! (they usually only do that when the lights are off)

Fishes are amazing!!!!


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh my goodness... I want some of these so much! No one carries them around here. They'll have to wait until I feel confident enough to order fish through the mail, but they are amazing. How big are yours?


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

Tiny is right! I have 9 of these with 2 otos and 5 dwarf cories (hasbrosus). My LFS was trying to order chilis for me but were sent these instead. So I took them anyway and love them. I've had mine for about a month now.


----------



## mnemenoi (May 28, 2012)

They are very nice looking, have some Chili rasbora or otherwise I'd get some as a local dealer has them for literally nothing.... I can say they look 100% better in very low Ph. My chilis looked ok in harder water, but once it dropped below a 6.0 they popped. I bet the same is true for nearly all the Bororas family.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

mosspearl said:


> Oh my goodness... I want some of these so much! No one carries them around here. They'll have to wait until I feel confident enough to order fish through the mail, but they are amazing. How big are yours?


Mine are less than half inch, (about the size of 1-month guppy fries)! They are actually more hardy than I thought. One came in not looking very well - the dealer was kind enough to give me an extra one, cause he knew that one might not make it. It was floating on top after getting into the tank, pushed by the filter outlet and went spinnnnnnnnning . I netted it up and wanted to let it go, but then I changed my mind and just hang the net in the tank corner. It actually hasn't died yet and is looking much better this morning, if it regains some strength I might release it to the tank soon! 



SueD said:


> Tiny is right! I have 9 of these with 2 otos and 5 dwarf cories (hasbrosus). My LFS was trying to order chilis for me but were sent these instead. So I took them anyway and love them. I've had mine for about a month now.


Cool! I wish I got a few more! How big are yours now??



mnemenoi said:


> They are very nice looking, have some Chili rasbora or otherwise I'd get some as a local dealer has them for literally nothing.... I can say they look 100% better in very low Ph. My chilis looked ok in harder water, but once it dropped below a 6.0 they popped. I bet the same is true for nearly all the Bororas family.


sweeet! I have some very softwater and quite low pH (amazonia + driftwood + CO2), guess I just need to wait for the plants to grow in order to see the fishes' true color!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Fantastic fish!


----------

